# What can I keep in a 60l tank?



## carlyandbabies (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, dont normally post on here, Im a tortoise person :2thumb:
I have a 60 litre fish tank that is going to be empty soon. Just wondering what I could keep in there? Maybe a small lizard or other small reptile?
Thanks


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

what are its dimensions? (lxwxh)


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

As above, what are the dimensions?


----------



## carlyandbabies (Dec 15, 2008)

Opps sorry forgot that bit.
That was a wild guess lol but I've just measured and its 21 long 11 wide and 12 high (inches) think thats 45l? Thanks


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Hmm, i think you'll be looking at leos/african fat-tailed geckos


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

imitebmike said:


> Hmm, i think you'll be looking at leos/african fat-tailed geckos



Agreed, this is like 1" under the minimum for the width, but it is only 1"...the length is good too (although, longer would be better IMO, but I have plenty of room...Lol)

You'll have to watch out with heating too, because the tank is glass and not wood. Wood insulates heat more than glass.


----------



## carlyandbabies (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for that is a leo a gecko? Sorry I dont have a clue but obviously want to research before I get one. I have a local exotic pet shop and it says on there 'mixed leopard geckos' also they have green anoles, it says they are small? Thanks again.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, sorry, its leopard gecko


----------



## carlyandbabies (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks lol, sorry forgot to say would as it is glass would it help to place wood on the bottom?


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

glass tanks are fine when using heatmats IMO, its when your using ceramics or bulbs its not as good


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah, just place the heat mat at the bottom of the viv (on the outside)


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

I think what you're best doing is researching various small lizards and seeing which one would suit you.

It's ok for us to suggest lizards to you that could be kept in a tank that size, but if you're not 100% happy with the animal you get or haven't done enough research into the species such as behaviour, diet, etc, then you could end up with an animal which after a few months you don't want any more! 

Sorry, not trying to say that you would be that irresponsible, but I've heard a lot of "what could go in this tank/viv?" from very irresponsible people who have ended up rehoming the poor animal after a few months!

You're probably not that sort of person, but I've got so many rescued exotics, I always try to encourage people to do their own research.

Good luck with the animal you decide on :2thumb:

By the way, as you've mentioned anoles and leopard geckos:

Leopards geckos are desert animals and don't do very well in high humidity environments, so you have to make sure that there's enough ventilation, also I keep mine in a 2ft by 18" by 18" so your tank wont really be big enough for one.

Anoles are VERY skittish and not handleable. They are also very active and will need more space, they also have a tendency to run into glass when trying to escape if startled and so can really hurt themselves. 

Sorry, again don't want to seem like a "know-it-all" (as I don't) but you are probably best getting a proper vivarium of a descent size. Not that you may like it but a chile rose tarantula or a scorpion might be happy in that size tank!


----------



## carlyandbabies (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Vikki, thank you for your comment, Im not going to research the anole.
As lizards are unknown to me I wanted to find out what I can keep then research my options :2thumb: I already have 2 tortoises and have been biten by the reptile bug, so I will def want to know I can give my new pet a happy forever home.
I do like the gecko so Im going to research them, Im def not a spider person lol, although I think I'd rather pick up a tarantula rather than a big house spider. I might see if I can get a cheap viv then that will open my options up a bit more. Thanks


----------



## carlyandbabies (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry if this sounds stupid but can geckos run up glass? If they need ventilation could I take the fish tank lid off and put netting over the top?
How old are they before they are fully grown? Thanks


----------



## Vikki123 (Oct 6, 2009)

Leopard geckos can't climb, but species such as crested geckos can and will climb walls and glass etc. 

You can put mesh over the top of the tank, but make sure that too much heat isn't lost. If you're looking for a cheap viv, check out the classifieds section or have a look on ebay for second hand ones or cheap new ones. 

Leopard geckos take about a year to 2 years to reach full size. 

Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## ZooMan (Nov 25, 2009)

carlyandbabies said:


> Opps sorry forgot that bit.
> That was a wild guess lol but I've just measured and its 21 long 11 wide and 12 high (inches) think thats 45l? Thanks


45l of water! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## carlyandbabies (Dec 15, 2008)

:lol2: thats the best answer I've had


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

carlyandbabies said:


> Hi, dont normally post on here, Im a tortoise person :2thumb:
> I have a 60 litre fish tank that is going to be empty soon. Just wondering what I could keep in there? Maybe a small lizard or other small reptile?
> Thanks



a cat:bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Or maybe some steno's? There a small desert species of lizard.


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

you'd get a couple of dwarf sungazers/african spiny tail lizards (cordylus tropidosternum) in there quite happily, theyre really interesting little lizards and only grow to 6" long, but are quite skittish and lightning fast!


----------

